# KFGO RIGHT NOW!!



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Duane Dekrey and Joel Heitkamp are on KFGO right now discussing hunting issues.

Listen in and call in! Be heard!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I need a radio in my office!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's what I was thinking, the webfeed isn't working.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Steal one from a coworker (that's what I did).


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

remarkable idea, i'll have to resort to violence, but I'll see if i can't make it happen


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I found one in the office a coworker who is on vacation. But no worry, I'll beat the crap out of her when she gets back.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Got some blood on my shirt and a busted nose, but i got the radio.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Post a report....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

After the viscious dispute of borrowing a radio, I only caught the last few minutes of the segment. A caller was on, who happend to be a g/o and he expressed his concers over limitations such as caps and zones. Also what I caught was the realization that the g/o business has greatly expanded and has become an issue throughout sportsmen in ND. This is one of the reasons they started reporting the amount of land that these business own/operate upon, which in turn has brought about the idea of a tiered licensing system in which licensing would cost more in relation to how much land you own/operate upon. I only caught that and some other guy who wanted the borders to open up to Canadian beef. Someone who caught more of the segment could probably fill you in with a more thorough explaination of the occurrances than I.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have been on the prowl all day for an unused radio and I have spotted one close to my assistants desk. I will have to get into the office early tomorrow to snatch it up!


----------

